# John Cena & Nikki Bella Relationship/Break Up Thread



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/nikki-bella-and-john-cena-break-up-end-engagement/

Oh dear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Yeah, US Weekly is reporting it.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/nikki-bella-and-john-cena-break-up-end-engagement/

On the Observer Board, as well, FWIW.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

Nikki: John, I want kids.
Cena: I really don't want kids right now, Nicole.
Nikki: So, what are you...
Cena: I'm saying U can't C me.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Not surprised. Considering how badly Nikki wanted marriage with John and then he finally proposed. Only for the wedding plans to not really go ahead. Kinda knew something was up. They kept up appearances though.


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Was iffy to post the source but it is legit. Money train over booby bella


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Now we will never get the Dream WM 60 Match of Jane Cena vs Birdie Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What a revelation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

John finally getting his big comeback vs. Nikki; smartening up at the last minute..

:bjpenn


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

Welp, there goes Nikki's future title reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Who is she gonna squat on next to give her that baby???


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I mean, my thing is. They never really seemed real to me. I just always wondered how like, these celebrity powered relationships do it when they always come across so "meh". 

I really hope things work with Bryan. I'm not too familar on the Bellas, but I always get such fake vibes from them. Hard to judge character when you can barely see them being real outside of what the media represents them as.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I had a feeling something was up when Cena admitted in an interview that they'd postponed their wedding. It's crazy this came out now cos they were together just last week during Mania weekend.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

Not sure how reliable tabloids are but that sucks. John seems like he would be impossible to have a relationship with though he is so robotic and set in his ways.

Nikki is back on the market though, great news.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Total Bellas to be aired without Cena?


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*John Cena and Nikki Bella are done*

so is that nikki bella chick going to go back to shaking her ass on tv, or what?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

*So that tag match with Maryse and The Miz from Wrestlemania 33 was doubly pointless. Good to know.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

What happens to that "WM moment" now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

This is just below Paige and Del Rio on the "I can't believe it didn't work out" scale.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Add this to OP



No wrestling family royality for Bryan now, it's just him, the Bellas and Johnny Ace.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Well, her sister may be married and have a kid... but she's still the hotter Bella. So there's that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985134890256621568
Nikki probably f*cked up.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Well that's not good news, best of luck to them.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There's like three of the same threads regarding this matter....


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I cant wait for the sex tape to drop with John Cena squatting between her legs naked filming her and Xavier Woods fucking.


----------



## CJD88 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

LOL they were never a real couple. Nothing genuine about that relationship whatsoever.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

So this ultimately means Miz won the feud last year from Mania, right?



SUPAH STRONG STYLE said:


> I really hope things work with Bryan. I'm not too familar on the Bellas, but I always get such fake vibes from them. Hard to judge character when you can barely see them being real outside of what the media represents them as.


I mean considering he and Brie are married, have a child, and Bryan was practically in tears thanking her for his comeback, I think he's good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I knew John was never going to get married to Nikki, he never really seemed that into her.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Expected. Cena is one of the biggest egomaniacs in the entertainment business. Dude screwed over an entire generation of wrestlers and pledged that he will be different than the others only to screw Vince over and change his script. LMFAO. The same guy who sided with every over act to help them but he low-key wanted to transfer their reaction to him before burying them. Now WWE is the job he remembers to have when he wants to advertise his shit.
I really hope she grew the balls and ditched him and it wasn't just Cena dumping her.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

It just seemed fake the entire time and for total divas.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I wonder if they got married to try and "save" their relationship. I've seen many people do that and it always ends in failure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985134890256621568
> Nikki probably f*cked up.


:hmmm

Just throwing a wild guess for the sake of it: She cheated on him with her DWTS partner


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Nikki said she can't be with someone that gets squashed at Mania


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Ooh interesting, I'll be patiently waiting for that Miz promo.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*



RamPaige said:


> Welp, there goes Nikki's future title reign.


I have always found that train of thought to be ridiculous. If we are going to say Nikki only got pushed because of John then we have to say Charlotte only gets pushed because she is a Flair, Sasha only ever got pushed because she is related to Snoop Dog, and so on. But you look at the Rumble match and Nikki was easily one of the smoothest workers out there and one of the most over. She is a good wrestler thesedays.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

He did say they sometimes go months without seeing each other. Idk how any couple could make that work


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

She should pull a Stacy Keibler and land a real A-list celeb now.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Didn't Cena cheat on his former wife with other women?

Can't imagine a scenario where pot calling kettle :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Just when I thought Marriage got ol' Cena with the pinfall victory, he ends up kicking out at 2.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Cena kicking out at 2 like always.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*



Wolfgang said:


> Nikki is back on the market though, great news.



I'm sure Nikki is browsing Wrestlingforum looking for a neckbeard of a boyfriend as we speak.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Well that is a shame. LOL at “the” Bella twin though. Nikki is one of the biggest names in women’s wrestling, you can see the snark rage coming through there.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Never really thought it was real, but if it was, which I’m still not sure it was, sorry to whichever one of them is heartbroken, if they’re heartbroken, that shit does suck.


That being said...


Which WF member won the pool on how long they’d last???


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I'd like to say I'm shocked but I'm not even remotely surprised.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



RamPaige said:


> Well, her sister may be married and have a kid... but she's still the hotter Bella. So there's that.


Are you blind?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

If Nikki did cheat, which I don't really believe but hey what do I know... :lol @ the thought of John passive aggressively alluding to it given his past. Pot calling the kettle black there John.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*John and Nikki are done.*

Thought we needed another thread about this shocking news.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

wait, are you saying John Cena never actually planned on getting married??????

I'm shocked, I did NOT see this coming....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I'd set other priorities, too, if I realized I didn't get younger, and just proposed to an attention seeking coke whore.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

First in and.... I'm out.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolph will be waiting for you Nikki, Believe it!


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985134890256621568
> Nikki probably f*cked up.


Highly doubt that. She was more into him and sacrificed more than he ever did. She saw all the perks of being his other half got her. I see him cheating as a way to get out of having to get married again.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I let out a much louder "NO!" than I should've upon finding this out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John and Nikki are done.*

I wish them luck in their future endeavors.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> There's like three of the same threads regarding this matter....


i mean, my thread was first :shrug


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

You seriously think they didn't cheat on each other?
I can't even ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*

I guess John can go back to banging fat chicks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*

No Bryan and Cena as brother-in-laws.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

You would think you'd stop making a thread if you checked page 1 and saw three other threads with literally the same title.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *So that tag match with Maryse and The Miz from Wrestlemania 33 was doubly pointless. Good to know.*


Nah, John asking Nikki to marry him at WM got WWE mainstream attention.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*

We need more of these threads :trips8


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*

I guess its back to banging porn stars for Johnny boy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

Their Mania moment was for naught. :gameover


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Stone cold shame for the Miz and Maryse.. All that work they put in totally useless. All those great Total Bella Bullshit segments.. well they'll still always be great, but a needless WM loss for a moment we all knew was the real bullshit. Miz and Maryse deserved better.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I'm sure Dolph is still available and ready to give her that baby she wants so badly


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*

you didn't have to be this guy to see this relationship was going to go nowhere


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*



Gravyv321 said:


> i mean, my thread was first :shrug


Your thread was actually third.. by ten minutes.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



MrWalsh said:


> I'm sure Dolph is still available and ready to give her that baby she wants so badly


Dolph is too much of a cuck.

He'll wait until Nikki gets with another guy then he'll go on twitter and cry about not getting the opportunities he deserves.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*










King coming to the rescue


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John and Nikki are done.*

I think I might start one too, I'm feeling all left out!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985698917676474368
:lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Nikki watched Cena get destroyed by 'Taker at WrestleMania and was like "See ya, cuck".


----------



## Bologna Smasher (May 14, 2007)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Smart move by Cena if it was indeed his decision. If I was a highly successful guy like him with a ton of money, I wouldn't get married at all... or maybe I'd wait until I'm in my 50's haha.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

My Backstage Sources say it’s because he went to Mania 34 and got a floor ticket but didn’t invite her.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



SUPAH STRONG STYLE said:


> I mean, my thing is. They never really seemed real to me. I just always wondered how like, these celebrity powered relationships do it when they always come across so "meh".
> 
> I really hope things work with Bryan. I'm not too familar on the Bellas, but I always get such fake vibes from them. Hard to judge character when you can barely see them being real outside of what the media represents them as.


Brie Bella has always been by and large the much more sensible, level headed and down to earth twin. She was with Bryan long before he was established....I'm pretty sure they had already been dating during that time he lost to Sheamus at Wrestlemania under 30 seconds. Bryan eventually went onto become a mega super star.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*



Hawkke said:


> Your thread was actually third.. by ten minutes.


wait, seriously?

wow, talk about being unfortunate enough to have the forum lag on me.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Callisto said:


> King coming to the rescue


Nah, Seth is good.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

I am not surprised.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: john cena and nikki bella are done*



Gravyv321 said:


> wait, seriously?
> 
> wow, talk about being unfortunate enough to have the forum lag on me.


Well don't feel too bad, there was another one 20 after yours.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Ellsworth is looking for a way back in


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Not surprised. She's wanted a family he didn't


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

Crowd chants for Cena should be interesting tomorrow night.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*

:nikki “John, we can’t see each other anymore...”

:cena3 “Well, YOU can’t see me.”

:nikki “That’s not what I...”

:cena3 “Boop deedle dooo...” 

:nikki “No John, I think our time is up. You can’t see me anymore.”

:cena3 “LoL I know. My time is now.”

:nikki2 “Johhhnn!”

:cena “Brrru duppa dooo...” *wanders off*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

He took his loss to The Undertaker pretty hard...

- Vic


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Solid foundation for a Cena turn, just saying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Assuming they aren't on a short hiatus where they get back together in the future, this is a huge lol. They forced this crap on TV, made the proposal a big Mania hyped ordeal and even wasted Cena's star power at Mania last year on a mid-card storyline with Miz, Nikki and Maryse only for Cena & Nikki to fall apart as a couple one year later. Personally, I think he was stupid for proposing to her if she wanted children and he didn't. That difference in opinion was going to eventually build up until they either agreed or broke up over it.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



SUPAH STRONG STYLE said:


> I mean, my thing is. They never really seemed real to me. I just always wondered how like, these celebrity powered relationships do it when they always come across so "meh". .


Like HHH and Steph.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



the44boz said:


> Like HHH and Steph.


What are you talking about :Wat? Trips and Steph are adorable on and off camera.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

To be fair there's only so much of seeing John lauranitis I could take before I start thinking what the fuck am I doing with my life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena went Hollywood and found out he can draw younger chicks with far less mileage.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Nikki Bella vs. Bayley. 

Book it Vince.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

reports that cena shagged a movie co star while on a film set, the breakup happened a week before mania and thts why cena lost like that to taker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

What happens to Total Bellas?:cuss:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Nikki, hit me up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Steve Black Man said:


> Nah, Seth is good.


nikki told john she's been informed there's enough architect to go around :cena5


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf thought they really loved each other?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Did she finally realize what we all knew? That John is a goddamn robot and can barely qualify as a human being?


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Problem is no one backstage is going to be able to get that rebound fuck from Nikki without some serious career risk. I bet she is throwing that pussy around like mad looking for some revenge.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

_*So Miz and Maryse lost their fucking match plus feud for fucking nothing!!!! :fuckthis*_


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John probably never wanted to propose on the first place and only did it because tv executive asked him to in order push total bellas.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I wonder who did the cheating.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AVX said:


> Problem is no one backstage is going to be able to get that rebound fuck from Nikki without some serious career risk. I bet she is throwing that pussy around like mad looking for some revenge.


Sounds like the perfect opportunity for Ziggler to rehit that. God knows his career aint going any higher.

:troll


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

_*Well, at least :ziggler2 will get what he wants soon. :Cocky*_


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Vegeta said:


> What happens to that "WM moment" now?


Guess the company just does a Benoit with the whole thing and acts like it never ever happened


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

So Miz and Maryse won in the end. They are still together and are starting a family. Meanwhile...

Bryan and Brie always seemed genuine to me, but not Nikki and John. Nikki and John, it felt like they weren't on the same page much.

All that I want to know is if this means that Nikki Bella will be returning any time soon since shes the hotter one of the Bellas.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I would have been more surprised if they actually married, hopefully the both of them can move on an be happy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Step aside John, you are no longer the hottest free agent in the company! That honor belongs to Nikki Bella now!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

So does Nikki and Cena's win at Wrestlemania 33 get vacated like what happens in the NCAA?

So Miz and Maryse won their war.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AVX said:


> Problem is no one backstage is going to be able to get that rebound fuck from Nikki without some serious career risk. I bet she is throwing that pussy around like mad looking for some revenge.


I highly doubt that. Everyone else backstage is a big step down from Cena. No, if she is looking for revenge, she'll be trying to get with an actor or singer or pro athlete.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Writing was on the wall when Cena publicly announced that they are working through things a couple or so months ago...that's code for this thing is over. You don't publicly announce that if you are still planning on getting married. Cena wasted 6 years of her life. Nikki will recover from this faster than Cena.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

It wouldn't surprise me if "Big match John" wasn't gay.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Wow. I honestly thought they'd get married.

I don't know why but this one hits the feels...:cry


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

This thread is funny.... lot of teenagers who've never been in any sort of relationship and have no idea what they're talking about

"Oh they always seemed fake to me"

Oh fuck off. Whatchu know about a real relationship :bige2 Just because two people split doesn't mean that they never had real feelings for each other at some point. That's not how it works. Real relationships with real people are complicated. They're not like in your movies or anime shows


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm team Nikki on this. She should be wit someone that wants children.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Good for Cena, Nikki must be a pain in the ass to live with


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Hopefully this means less Nikki Bella everywhere.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Not to be an asshole, but I saw this coming. All Nikki wanted was kids. John was adamant in not wanting them. It wasn't meant to work. Hope both are okay.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Not to be an asshole, but I saw this coming. All Nikki wanted was kids. John was adamant in not wanting them. It wasn't meant to work. Hope both are okay.


_*Most of us on here seen in it coming a few years ago and it was official a year ago when Cena proposed to Nikki Bella. But Cena is an ass to lead Nikki on about the whole marriage thing and knew Nikki wanted kids. But the lights was on the ceiling there. I do hope Nikki Bella finds someone better and wants the same things she does. *_


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I don't believe Cena doesn't want kids. I've told women that. What I'm really saying is, "I don't want kids, _WITH YOU._" 

Further, for every hot chick out there, there is also a guy that is tired of banging her. I'd leap through a closed second story window before I spend a weekend with her, listening to her snobby BS about wine, a clothing line, shopping, and her "brand."


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Most of us on here seen in it coming a few years ago and it was official a year ago when Cena proposed to Nikki Bella. But Cena is an ass to lead Nikki on about the whole marriage thing and knew Nikki wanted kids. But the lights was on the ceiling there. I do hope Nikki Bella finds someone better and wants the same things she does. *_


Maybe she gets back with Ziggler?


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Also, she didn't love Cena. She loved what he was, the top guy, popular guy, rich, captain america. He was as alpha as they come. He was just another snob possession to her. "I'm with John Cena. I'm a wine critic. I have a brand. I can bring things to the clothing world that nobody else has. I can be a voice to empower women." 

Is there a puke emoji? 

If you want some insight on me, I'm still pissed about the Nikki run to erase the memory of AJ. Does Nikki also hold the record for longest title reign with fewest matches?


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> I'm sure Nikki is browsing Wrestlingforum looking for a neckbeard of a boyfriend as we speak.


A guy can dream. And it was just a harmless joke.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Maybe she gets back with Ziggler?


_*Hopefully, that is if Ziggler still loves her. Then I think back to a few seasons ago on Total Divas when Nikki told Cena that Ziggler tried to kiss her and Cena told her to be with him. So ahead of time he already was not fully committed to Nikki then.*_


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Hopefully, that is if Ziggler still loves her. Then I think back to a few seasons ago on Total Divas when Nikki told Cena that Ziggler tried to kiss her and Cena told her to be with him. So ahead of time he already was not fully committed to Nikki then.*_


He probably does. I mean I was a closet shipper of Cena and Nikki, but I never saw them actually goin for the home run so to speak. Cena's too set in his ways.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Smart to do so before tying the knot officially. I see no drama here. Just avoided-drama.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I love when people live off being watched by others at their best, but need "privacy" when shit goes wrong. Nobody made you to have 2 tv shows about your relationship and a TV wedding watched by millions of people. Now all of a sudden it is off limits.

If you want privacy at your best worst, don't be flaunting your life when shit is good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> He probably does. I mean I was a closet shipper of Cena and Nikki, but I never saw them actually goin for the home run so to speak. Cena's too set in his ways.


_*And set in his ways has costed him a ride and die woman like Nikki Bella. *_


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Meh. Their relationship was on some Kardasian-type shit anyway. Seemed about as real as Nikki's boobs.


----------



## VinceIsSenile123 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

YES! He couldn't stand that bitch asking to be married! He saw the light.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



THE MAN said:


> Cena went Hollywood and found out he can draw younger chicks with far less mileage.


He's always known that. Cena is in shape, famous and a multi millionaire. Many women think he is "handsome". He can get with young gold diggers for another decade or two easily. The breakup will be a lot harder on Nikki who is like 35 and the type that only goes after guys like like John - gold digger basically - she has to compete with girls who are 5+ years and have more youth on their side. It was always obvious they were a poor match and didn't want the same things out of life (which were very major things) and she was foolish for not having gotten out earlier. 

She could've just as easily found another successful guy who could've provided her with what she wanted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena didn't want to be related to Road Warrior Animal :CENA


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I honestly felt like she really wanted to fuck her partner from dancing with the stars. They had some chemistry imo.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Time for Ziggler to cash in.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*










- Vic


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Going to make that moment at WM 33 a little awkward to watch now isn't it cause it's probably Nikki's WM moment.

Not really surprised as I don't see Cena as the type to settle down, the guy's a workaholic. Seen as Nikki and Cena isn't full time any more I doubt it be too awkward at work. But never thought this was going to be one to last to long, she seemed more into it then he was.

She seems like tough work and very much driven by the money, so I expect her to be hooking up with some rich businessman or something.

I totally buy Bryan and Brie cause you can see the love there, but I never bought it with John or Nikki.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*









BASED Cena realising that 3D women are shit


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

they were just together at the Hall of Fame saying hi to Orton and his wife and Rollins and his girl..weird! Guess just keeping up appearances


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Adam Cool said:


> BASED Cena realising that 3D women are shit


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Moving up in the world, eh John?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

The biggest shock here is that they lasted 6 years.

I have no doubts that they actually loved each other. But it was very clear that things were always gonna be mega tough when Cena was adamant he never wanted marriage and kids when that was all Nikki wanted. Such a big compromise for either party.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



TommyWCECM said:


> To be fair there's only so much of seeing John lauranitis I could take before I start thinking what the fuck am I doing with my life


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I respect John Cena on this regard. Marriages are totally unnecessary and highly overrated.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

who cares


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

who gives a shit


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Holy shit! Lol, well what a waste of last year's WrestleMania match.....:larry:eyeroll2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

My Bryan vs. Cena Bella Brother-in-Law Blowout can never happen now.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Guess this means WWE will be erasing the WM proposal and mixed tag match from records book now. 

Which woman would stand to benefit the most for their WWE career by getting with Cena.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

They should make Miz do a spoof about this IMMEDIATELY. It would the greatest segment of all time.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



THE MAN said:


> Cena went Hollywood and found out he can draw younger chicks with far less mileage.


I doubt younger Hollywood chicks have less mileage. Even if we are comparing to Nikki.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



the44boz said:


> I doubt younger Hollywood chicks have less mileage. Even if we are comparing to Nikki.


Cena is 40. The older he gets, the younger the women he'll seek. Perhaps it's his midlife crisis?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



THE MAN said:


> Cena is 40. The older he gets, the younger the women he'll seek. Perhaps it's his midlife crisis?


Younger hotter women will never be a midlife crisis. It's not our fault women age like shit.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*And set in his ways has costed him a ride and die woman like Nikki Bella. *_


Yep. Ain't Nikki's loss, it's Cena's.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

There goes her meal ticket. 
Breakups are never fun, but I think I´ll say that John dodged a bullet here by ending it before they got married.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Not surprising at all. Just look at the way Bryan and brie act towards eachother and compare it to Cena and Nikki. It's like night and day. It just never felt real.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Miz promo on this please :mark:

Hopefully they just edit out that little proposal thing from WrestleMania 33. Yikes.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

This is so distressing. It is like the death of Princess Diana all over again.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Post by bootytea on 1 minute ago
While some of the jokes me laugh out loud, I find it very odd how some people are making assumptions and doing psychological analysis on a relationship they know nothing about.

All I can do is wait until more information comes to light and wish the two of them the best.

Being with someone for a long time is very difficult and takes a lot of work that many don't comprehend until they get deep into them. I'm in no position to pass judgment and genuinely want them to find happiness with or without someone else.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Not suprising at all. Cena has never showed one sign he was in it for the long haul. Even last years Mania proposal was lame and fake as fuck.



CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> This is so distressing. It is like the death of Princess Diana all over again.


That was distressing?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I have a feeling Cena made Nikki choose him or her reality show, and Nikki choose her career as a reality TV personality over him.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Surprised it took 6 years in all honesty. Nikki really wants them babies


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Proposing marriage in public was the beginning of the end for them, especially as a reality show couple. I don't know of any couple in a reality show that has had their proposal and/or marriage televised and actually stayed together.

Having said that, I don't watch any reality TV, so maybe there's a couple I'm missing.

There seems to be a lot of negative comments about Nikki in the thread. Don't really understand what that's about. If a couple breaks up based on the guy being away (at his own admission) for months at a time, it's hardly just the girl's fault. Also, to suggest that Cena was Nikki's "meal ticket" is pretty idiotic, given that she's a fucking millionaire herself.

Anyway, I wish them both good luck in their future endeavours. I'm sure neither one of them will have difficulty getting a new partner ...


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Architect-Rollins said:


> If Nikki did cheat, which I don't really believe but hey what do I know... :lol @ the thought of John passive aggressively alluding to it given his past. Pot calling the kettle black there John.


It's no big shock. Passive aggression is pretty much the defining characteristic of Cena's wrestling persona. And they _do_ say the best gimmicks are your own personality dialed up to 11...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Oh my who didn't see this happening? :eyeroll2


The fact she wanted her relationship to dictate her position in the company and have kids right off the bat was a big warning sign. You have countless Gold Digger types looking to have kids because that's money for 18 years.

Cena was the one with the blooming career in Hollywood, the Wrestling career and brand recognition, Nikki needed Cena more than he needed her.


----------



## Shivers (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Is Cena back to the five knuckle shuffle then?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I don't know what to believe in anymore. :mj2


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

*After hearing John's views on marriage & children, I was surprised he proposed & talked about kids.

This separation is more in line of what I expected would happen.*


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



greasykid1 said:


> Proposing marriage in public was the beginning of the end for them, especially as a reality show couple. I don't know of any couple in a reality show that has had their proposal and/or marriage televised and actually stayed together.












:draper2


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Surprised it took 6 years in all honesty. Nikki really wants them babies


Nicky wants them brinks trucks too.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



RamPaige said:


> Well, her sister may be married and have a kid... but she's still the hotter Bella. So there's that.


She's really not though. Brie is much prettier.

Sucks for them. Bet they wish they hadn't done that stupid mixed tag at last year's Mania now.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



NapperX said:


> Writing was on the wall when Cena publicly announced that they are working through things a couple or so months ago...that's code for this thing is over. You don't publicly announce that if you are still planning on getting married. Cena wasted 6 years of her life. Nikki will recover from this faster than Cena.


lol wut? Rich successful men traditionally land younger women, and are still attractive to younger women well into their 40s. Women approaching their 40s are way less likely to land a meal ticket like Cena than a woman in her 20s. Nikki Bella definitely wasted more of her life than Cena did. She wasted 6 prime years of her husband snagging life.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Wish them both the best going forward, hopefully they both find happiness.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Finally, Cena's turning heel


----------



## Punking (Mar 1, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

People who say "I knew it would happen", can they show their older posts saying the similar before Cena&Nikki breaking up?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Adam Cool said:


> BASED Cena realising that 3D women are shit


*
>>reddit


jk.*


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Its sad what has WWE become when a thread about break up gets almost 20 pages for a day... it was the same with Paige leaks lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

If there's one possible outcome to this engagement that perfectly sums up Cena's wrestlig career, it's the dissolution of a six year relationship with three weeks to go before the wedding.


----------



## Khuram_96 (Feb 21, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Obviously, this is a big topic inside and outside of wrestling. People are making a lot of fuss about something that isn't our problem.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I'm not surprised in the slightest about this - it must be hard to love a robot.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Well, I want marriage and kids. Met Nikki last year and she was a total sweetheart. Hit me up, babygirl.

:reigns :nikki


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Guess Cena just hit it and quit it. :draper2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Not gonna lie , part of me isn't really surprised, but with how long they lasted, i thought it might well have stuck with them.

Be interesting to see who Nikki moves onto now more than anything :lol


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

IT was all an act from the start for that stupid total divas show. These are acts playing a part. Just another waste of time match and moment on mania. Miz made that match and deserved so much better last mania


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Be interesting to see who Nikki moves onto now more than anything :lol


As far as I'm concerned she can move to whoever she wants, as long as she doesn't move back to the ring. I fear it might happen :cry


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

We'll see if the chants are "Nikki Bella" next time John Cena is in the ring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

He´s either asexual, homosexual or just plain weird. You never felt anything geniune from his side.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Smart Choice John


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

how it should have ended


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Nolo King said:


> Post by bootytea on 1 minute ago
> While some of the jokes me laugh out loud, I find it very odd how some people are making assumptions and doing psychological analysis on a relationship they know nothing about.


*Yeah well that tends to happy when you use Reality TV as a platform to show off your relationship.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

After all the shit talk in the promos between Cena and Miz where Cena mocked Miz for shooting blanks and not being a father to this, I'd love to see a storyline where Miz mocks Cena for the collapse of his relationship, points out that he's a father now, something that Cena could never be as he's too robotic, stuck in his ways, and all he can do is disappoint his partners while Miz is happily married to the love of his life.

Then they go on to have a match that Miz SHOULD WIN. But you know, its WWE so


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John should date Charlotte now :evil

Ziggler can go get Nikki back


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I just watched the “24 Hours” special on the Network (for $9.99) about WM 33. They genuinely seemed happy together. I kind of feel bad for Nikki.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Not surprised. The fact she wanted marriage and kids and John didn't was a major red flag. Too much of a difference in what they wanted out of it.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Jersey said:


> John should date Charlotte now :evil
> 
> Ziggler can go get Nikki back


That's quite the downgrade in the looks dept. :kobe


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Jersey said:


> John should date Charlotte now :evil
> 
> Ziggler can go get Nikki back


Charlotte is playin with Bobby Roode ;d 








>>>


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I doubt it's because of cheating, I remember Nikki used to be really close to some guy she was dancing with, and even had pictures of her sitting on his lap and other disgusting bs and Cena didn't care.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Reptilian said:


> I doubt it's because of cheating, I remember Nikki used to be really close to some guy she was dancing with, and even had pictures of her sitting on his lap and other disgusting bs and Cena didn't care.


On the outside maybe. Inside any man would be boiling at seeing his woman doing that with another dude no matter how platonic she insisted it was


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> That's quite the downgrade in the looks dept. :kobe


They’re both ugly lol. Cena looks like a Flinstone and Dolph just looks like a tool that thinks he’s the shit.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

No big shock.
But they are both young, successful and talented people. They'll be fine.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Nikki's not that young if she wants kids. 35 is she? She needs to find a new fella, settle down and then get pregnant within a few years to have any chance of success. Which makes it all the more baffling why she held on to Jawn for so long when he explicitly said no kids.

I don't even know why I'm talking about this. I actually don't give a single shit.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

What's that old saying "No matter how hot she is, there's somebody out there tired of fucking her" Think that applies here. 

On top of that she wanted to settle down and he didn't, yes Nikki is smoking hot but John probbaly wants 1 last run of smashing randoms and doing his thing. Not that it's necessarily the right call, but I understand it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

If Cena really doesn’t want kids I wonder how serious he was with Nikki. Did they have a contract where she was on the pill and he wore a rubber and still pulled out? If he doesn’t want kids because he travels too much and feels like he won’t be a good dad why not just retire or has he just not saved any money and needs to keep working. 

Hope Nikki gets what she wants and hopefully there was no cheating. And big hopefully that it doesn’t leak into backstage shit like some dude being buried if he goes out with Nikki.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

*Proposal at WrestleMania*

One year later... "Respect our privacy." Right...

Not going to knock Cena or Nikki for breaking up. That is their choice. It just surprises me. Granted, they postponed the wedding for so long. Whatever.

When you have all that money, all that fame, millions of fans, TV shows, movie roles, and you still can't find a life partner? Granted Cena is super busy, but he goes months without seeing her? It just leaves me shocked that even when you have successfully mastered the game of life to the degree that John Cena has, and he can't maintain a long term relationship? Maybe that is not what he wants. Granted 6 years is considered long now days, but apparently those 6 years were not all that great if Nikki Bella is off doing kinky things on Dancing with the stars. Just wow.

Alright, the question now is... Who's next?! Cena's got quite the lake to fish out of. A supermodel, an actress, or maybe a woman with a dignified career? Is Cena going to go for leftovers and choose Paige? She's still young enough, for now. And what of Nikki Bella? What career does she have outside of being with Cena? That's literally what she is known for outside the wrestling bubble. You think non-wrestling fans give a shit about her matches? Most wrestling fans don't! I know, shots fired. I'm not trying to knock anybody, but damn. I got to go make some popcorn for this shit.

I salute you, Doctor of Thuganomics. Go out and slay that 'tang. Fuck relationships. I'm going to go get drunk and apologize to my ex.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Remember that episode of Total Bellas where Brie's dog bit John? 

All I'm saying is that in the movies, dogs can detect Terminators (artificial humans). 

I'm just saying.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> That's quite the downgrade in the looks dept. :kobe


Would Liv Morgan be an upgrade?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *So that tag match with Maryse and The Miz from Wrestlemania 33 was doubly pointless. Good to know.*


My first thought as well.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

if she wants kids, i know certain petrol station gaffer who would fill her up with his super unleaded


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Literally everyone saw this coming she was pushing marriage and kids on him hardcore even outside of the kayfabe Total Divas/Bellas nonsense. He made it pretty obvious he wanted nothing to do with kids (right now), and after his last marriage I doubt he really wanted to go through that again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BrieMode said:


> Charlotte is playin with Bobby Roode ;d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this how? If you say mmc then conversation over.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



T0M said:


> Nikki's not that young if she wants kids. 35 is she?


She froze her eggs a few years ago,and she can easily afford a surrogate. That said even among common folk lot's of women still popping out kids in their early 40's.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Maaaaaaaan they gotta let Miz roast the fuck outta Cena for this. This whole rebuttal was talking about how Miz was shooting blanks and how him and Nikki will tie the knot when the time is right and now this. Give Miz a damn live mic to make up for him basically getting squashed


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Maaaaaaaan they gotta let Miz roast the fuck outta Cena for this. This whole rebuttal was talking about how Miz was shooting blanks and how him and Nikki will tie the knot when the time is right and now this. Give Miz a damn live mic to make up for him basically getting squashed


Oh he should use this to re-capture the magic of the Bryan feud. Usually that is impossible after something has cooled down for a year, but damn if Miz said:

_Cena dodged a bullet, cause we all know Bellas only marry for money and fame, not true love. _










Daniel Bryan´s music hits and the place would go bonkers.

So I´ll let you have that one for free WWE. That´s what Miz needs to say tonight on Raw. You can use it word for word.


----------



## Chris Roberts (Apr 15, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

The one thing that really pisses me off is that Wrestlemania plans were changed last year so that Cena could propose to her at Wresltemania

Undertaker vs AJ Styles @ Royal Rumble 2017
John Cena vs Undertaker @ Wrestlemania 33
The Miz vs Nakamura @ Wrestlemania 33
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton "@ Wrestlemania 33

UNBELEIVEBALE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Maaaaaaaan they gotta let Miz roast the fuck outta Cena for this. This whole rebuttal was talking about how Miz was shooting blanks and how him and Nikki will tie the knot when the time is right and now this. Give Miz a damn live mic to make up for him basically getting squashed


Absolutely, all the full-time talent are scheduled for tonight's show so they absolutely have to let Miz cut a promo on this it'd be a disgrace if they didn't.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Maaaaaaaan they gotta let Miz roast the fuck outta Cena for this. This whole rebuttal was talking about how Miz was shooting blanks and how him and Nikki will tie the knot when the time is right and now this. Give Miz a damn live mic to make up for him basically getting squashed


No chance of this. They’re going to respect Cena and Nikki.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

To the surprise of nobody...

Dunno why they wasted 6 years of their life to get to this point.. It was very clear from the start they both wanted completely different things..

I guess maybe she thought he would come around lol..


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



New Black Panther said:


> If Cena really doesn’t want kids I wonder how serious he was with Nikki. Did they have a contract where she was on the pill and he wore a rubber and still pulled out? If he doesn’t want kids because he travels too much and feels like he won’t be a good dad why not just retire or has he just not saved any money and needs to keep working.


Maybe he doesn't want kids at all ? :draper2 

I'm just the same and I sympathize with Cena. The pressure from society, people around you or even your family is horrible when you dare saying you plan on never having kids.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

These kinds of relationships only end when someone actually starts cheating.

If the whole "We don't want the same thing" thing was real, they would have split years ago.

I mean, Cena was never going to break up with Nikki while there was no other chick to move onto. he certainly has form for cheating. So the real question here is ... who's he started banging?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Vic Capri said:


> He took his loss to The Undertaker pretty hard...
> 
> - Vic


If they’re wanting to go down the twice in a lifetime route with Cena and Taker, they’ll definitely use this to show how losing to Taker ruined his life.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

im surprised they lasted so long, every time i saw these 2 interact it looked super awkward,uncomfortable and forced


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Big Match John King of the pull out technique


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

The Miz, ever on the money.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

a new woman's wrestling career is about to sky rocket now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Jersey said:


> a new woman's wrestling career is about to sky rocket now.


Total bliss 2019. Just kidding people, i know shes engaged or something too. I do wonder if the bellas show gets cancelled though.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Lil Mark said:


> *Proposal at WrestleMania*
> 
> One year later... "Respect our privacy." Right...
> 
> ...


Do you think non wrestling fans give a crap about Cena either. Look at the comments on other entertainment sites, he’s seen as a less charming less good looking copy cat of The Rock. Total divas didn’t do him that many favors since he’s getting shat on right now for how controlling he was to her. He’s lucky he is on Judd Apatows good side otherwise he would be stuck in direct to dvds or The Marine 6 and other terrible action films.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> Do you think non wrestling fans give a crap about Cena either. Look at the comments on other entertainment sites, he’s seen as a less charming less good looking copy cat of The Rock. Total divas didn’t do him that many favors since he’s getting shat on right now for how controlling he was to her. He’s lucky he is on Judd Apatows good side otherwise he would be stuck in direct to dvds or The Marine 6 and other terrible action films.


In other news, who is actually buying those marine movies. It cannot be more then 5 people. Whats the point of making them?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

'Hey Steph...I'm just going to the gym'

...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

24 pages about this? feck me. I dont even know why these two carried on for as long they did. 

these two seemed like they stayed together because it should work not because it was working.

plus anyone who puts out cryptic passive aggressive social media posts in the wake of a breakup are attention seeking wankers as far as Im concerned, either clue people in to whats happening if you really have to or keep the whole thing off social media, dont post things that no-one understands just to get people talking about you

its no better than the people who post "feeling really sad" then people say "whats going on?" and they reply "its private".....


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

He trades her in for a younger model, and she'll likely end up married and pregnant within the year. Her biological clock is ticking and is likely jealous as hell of Brie, Bryan and Birdie. 

Hell, I could see her going the sperm donor route and having a baby on her own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Maybe Cena dumped her for Nia hence her monster push. :trolldog


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

They’re perfect for each other because they’re both the fakest of the fake.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I can't really blame John for ending it. He never wanted to get married in the first place, and the only reason he did it was because of Nikki pressuring him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Knew it was destined for failure from the start. Hopefully they both can find someone that makes them happy.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I mean...Cena said he didn't want to get married numerous times before proposing at Mania, he said he didn't want kids, and on top of that, Nikki lived in a house where she had to follow his set of "rules". With Nikki wanting to get married and wanting to have kids, two things that directly goes against what John wants, as well the rules she had to live under.....can anybody say they're surprised?

I saw this working out in 3 scenarios: 1) This one. 2) Get married, Cena reluctantly knocks her up, Nikki has the baby but its at the expense of what John wanted, leading him to be unhappy until he finally drops her or until he finds a sidechick. 3) Get married, she doesn't get the baby, SHE ends up unhappy and probably starts having an affair on the side along with a very public divorce. 

It was never going to work IMO


----------



## anthonyselby (Jan 24, 2016)

Why do we men care about this relationship?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I hope Nikki Bella "Gets Over" the breakup by posing nude in a magazine.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Not overly surprised. Im kinda surprised the Bellas are only 34 though. I would have guessed older.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Big Match John is still able to kick out at 2. What a legend:supercena


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

... man, they had the Miz lose at WrestleMania for nothing!


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

:russo Time to hang some Bella's above the ring while a heel Cena faces off vs. a returning Daniel Bryan to Main Event Summer Slam


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

His Royal Highness, John Cena, seems to be a bit of a dick in real life.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> His Royal Highness, John Cena, seems to be a bit of a dick in real life.


RIGHT,

he is an absolute tyrant.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



islesfan13 said:


> Total bliss 2019. Just kidding people, i know shes engaged or something too. I do wonder if the bellas show gets cancelled though.


_*We haven't talked in over two years and I miss it. I would pay to see Total Bliss to be honest. I can see Total Bellas gets cancelled now since Nikki/Cena are no longer together. I wouldn't mind a show just with Brie and Daniel Bryan or The USO's/Naomi. *_


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Somehow I do not find this surprising. That WM33 proposal went well after all.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

What are these "rules" people are mentioning regarding Nikki living in Cena's house? I feel like it'd be good lolcontent. Should I watch some Total Bellas episode to catch up?


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

They should bring back Kenny Dykstra as Nikki's love interest leading to a big feud with Cena


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

From Brie Bella's own intake of this. 



> Nikki Bella is “heartbroken” by her split from John Cena just weeks before they were set to tie the knot.
> 
> Although Cena, 40, admitted in the past that he didn’t want to get married again — he was previously married to Elizabeth Huberdeau from 2009 until 2012 — he got down on one knee and proposed to Bella in April 2017. However, a source tells PEOPLE that he started getting cold feet as the wedding date drew near.
> 
> ...


Source: http://people.com/tv/nikki-bella-devastated-over-john-cena-split/amp/


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> From Brie Bella's own intake of this.
> 
> 
> Source: http://people.com/tv/nikki-bella-devastated-over-john-cena-split/amp/


jesus


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Brie has always been right about John from the start. Nikki sacrificed and compromised too much for John.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John was a twat if he wasnt sure about marrying her, you dont propose unless you're sure, certainly not in that capacity. Hardly surprising that he called it a day when he was going to have to bite the bullet in a matter of weeks.

My guess is he hoped he would be more sure when the time came but he didnt. Even though it would be tough to hear, better she hears it now than weeks AFTER the wedding.

I cant say hes selfish though, you cant expect him to marry her if he wasnt sure just because he shouldnt put himself first, that is also unfair and totally pointless. Id say he would be wrong to coast into a marriage that he didnt want. He did the right thing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

_*Nikki should have listened to not only Brie Bellla but also to Dolph Ziggler and The Miz about John Cena. *_


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Man, the plot thickens.

They must be filming the next season of Total Bellas. Stay tuned for hours of fake crying!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

My very best to both at this time. Still it seems like Johnny Boy is 40 but is not ready to settle down just yet.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Thing is, I have a small feeling that this proposal, breakup drama and everything is just for total bellas. I have watched Cena, I know john isnt an idiot. And he doesnt compromise either, he knows what he wants and he is gonna get it. He may love Nikki but I know he didnt want to do the proposal. That is either just to make Nikki happy or for the media. I also heard a lot of talk about the proposal being rumored before Mania which could indicate its all story.

Cena and a little bit of Nikki(but ESPECIALLY Cena) are incredibly work driven and would do anything for who hires them. If this proposal was to hype up media then I suspect this whole ordeal is a work.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Lmao. Miz of all people was right


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John didnt want to wake up one morning and mistake it all for a one night stand.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John reminds me of George Costanza and when he's about to get married. . . . . . .


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



finalnight said:


> I highly doubt that. Everyone else backstage is a big step down from Cena. No, if she is looking for revenge, she'll be trying to get with an actor or singer or pro athlete.


I wouldn't put it past her to try to hook up with Vince himself. How is his marriage to Linda doing?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Elias said:


> John reminds me of George Costanza and when he's about to get married. . . . . . .


Methinks Nikki was licking more than just envelopes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



finalnight said:


> I highly doubt that. Everyone else backstage is a big step down from Cena. No, if she is looking for revenge, she'll be trying to get with an actor or singer or pro athlete.


Mandy Rose would not be a step down at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Perhaps they'll handle this on Total Bellas as a soap opera would. (narrator voiceover) The role of John Cena is now being portrayed by DJ Qualls. :trolldog


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Heel To Face said:


> IT was all an act from the start for that stupid total divas show. These are acts playing a part. Just another waste of time match and moment on mania. Miz made that match and deserved so much better last mania


Imagine if this is so? A new level of kayfabe. Cena and Nikki were never together in real life, and have always had separate lovers we never knew about. Cena is actually a married father of teenagers and Nikki is still dating Dolph. 



AyrshireBlue said:


> On the outside maybe. Inside any man would be boiling at seeing his woman doing that with another dude no matter how platonic she insisted it was


Um, some guys get turned on by it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



njcam said:


> I hope Nikki Bella "Gets Over" the breakup by posing nude in a magazine.


After all, it's so hard for a woman in this day and age to be truly appreciated.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> lol wut? Rich successful men traditionally land younger women, and are still attractive to younger women well into their 40s. Women approaching their 40s are way less likely to land a meal ticket like Cena than a woman in her 20s. Nikki Bella definitely wasted more of her life than Cena did. She wasted 6 prime years of her husband snagging life.


And Nikki Bella isn't a successful woman with her own money? Why are you implying she needs an older man, and being a gold digger?. Ask Jerry Lawler, Hugh Hefner, Ric Flair, Larry King, etc how these younger women you propose Cena goes after turned out for them.

Where Nikki Bella made a mistake is that she thought she could convince John Cena to change his mind about having kids with her, but her intent wasn't about money since she has her own. Nikki actually wanted to start a family with Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Lil Mark said:


> *Proposal at WrestleMania*
> 
> One year later... "Respect our privacy." Right...


:eva2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Can't say i'm surprised. I never want to get married or have kids either, no one is changing my mind. Cena shouldn't do anything he doesn't want to do. Nikki will be fine, she'll find somebody else. I'm more intrigued into how this will play out on Total Divas? I might actually start watching Total Bellas too now....


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



> People.com


Then of course, he has the nerve to throw her under the bus on Twitter. What a [email protected]#$%^&*

- Vic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I don't want to sound like a heartless jerk or anything, but I don't care. I really really REALLY don't care. 

I wish 'em the best and I hope they find whatever it is they are looking for, but I have never been one to lose sleep over celebrity couples breaking up. 

And I've also seen this same situation happen multiple times in my own life with family and friends. 

I've seen relationships in my personal life end over the debate about kids where one wants 'em and the other doesn't, and it almost always leads to a break up. I've seen divorces happen over that whole argument. So word of advice. If you're SO doesn't want kids and you do, chances are you aren't going to change that, so either go with it or get the hell out. Don't waste your time. 

To me, its something that should be figured out very early in the relationship. Do you both want kids/not want kids? If you can't agree, end right then and there cause its only going to lead to headaches and heartbreak.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



greasykid1 said:


> These kinds of relationships only end when someone actually starts cheating.
> 
> If the whole "We don't want the same thing" thing was real, they would have split years ago.
> 
> I mean, Cena was never going to break up with Nikki while there was no other chick to move onto. he certainly has form for cheating. So the real question here is ... who's he started banging?


Or she started banging?
You know, men are often more prone to stupid naivity than women.

Can't blame Cena for being cautious with making a child when the woman has alleged drug problems. Not that Cena is a form of saint, I'm just saying, he's reportedly tight on cash, so he better tread lightly.

Also, how did Cena waste any years? He doesn't want kids, he barely wants to get married, so it's not like he is really hurting for anything, he fucked an insanely hot chick, I'm sure he had plenty of ass on the side, so how exactly did he waste something? He can get a promo broad like that at ANY time.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

doesnt wanna get married, doesnt want to have kids, has weird house rules. Im surprised it didnt happen sooner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



islesfan13 said:


> Total bliss 2019. Just kidding people, i know shes engaged or something too. I do wonder if the bellas show gets cancelled though.


 Here's some advice don't start clout chasing, it's not a good luck.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



TripleG said:


> I don't want to sound like a heartless jerk or anything, but I don't care. I really really REALLY don't care.
> 
> I wish 'em the best and I hope they find whatever it is they are looking for, but I have never been one to lose sleep over celebrity couples breaking up.
> 
> ...


The length of this post tells me actually you do care.

A little too much too if I'm honest which is weird.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Nikki Bella is 34 and starting over again. It's going to be tough although she could clutch onto a rich guy maybe 25-30 years older that her. Cena got the good years and better mileage out of her.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I hope Cena takes Alexa Bliss and she get even more pushed just to annoy divas fanboys.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Now let's see how popular & powerful the Bellas are, especially Nikki without John.

Total Bellas will not have even two new seasons.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Nikki was successful without Cena. I am confused because during WM week they were getting along and stuff.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

This is why LTRs are retarded. You just wasted 6 years of your life on someone. What was the point of that? You should pretty much be hanging out all the time within 4-6 months, then if you can stand living together for another’s 6 months you’re gold. Pull the trigger. If you really love someone, it shouldn’t take you that long to figure it out.

Cena isn’t the kind of dude who will settle down until he’s officially a movie star in his late 40s. What blows my mind is that he doesn’t realize that a LTR is retarded if you have 0 intention in starting a family. 

Whatever. People are weird.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Elias said:


> Mandy Rose would not be a step down at all.


While the lesbian angle would be interesting, I don't think Mandy Rose has a net worth of $55 million like Cena, so still a step down.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



finalnight said:


> While the lesbian angle would be interesting, I don't think Mandy Rose has a net worth of $55 million like Cena, so still a step down.


I thought you meant any diva in the back would be a step down for Cena, my bad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Elias said:


> I thought you meant any diva in the back would be a step down for Cena, my bad.


Was still nice to imagine Mandy Rose and Nikki doing...stuff...


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

She's still shaggin Dolph and you lot bloody well know it.:ziggler2



:cena4


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Foreveryoung87 said:


> They’re both ugly lol. Cena looks like a Flinstone and Dolph just looks like a tool that thinks he’s the shit.


lol wut? I meant that Charlotte would be quite the downgrade from Nikki



Jersey said:


> Would Liv Morgan be an upgrade?


Over Nikki Bella? God no, Nikki Bella is way hotter than Liv. Liv is pretty average to me TBH.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Deepvoice80 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if "Big match John" wasn't gay.


Someone needs to fill the role for Vince when HBK retired.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Doc said:


> The length of this post tells me actually you do care.
> 
> A little too much too if I'm honest which is weird.


Dude, most of my posts are multi-paragraphed and long winded. 

Its how I roll.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I'm not buying it, while I could be wrong, something just tells me that this is all for that show's third season.


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Guess she finally broke too many of John Cena's house rules xD


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Maybe Nikki will become Bryan's second wife.

Nikki and Brie Sister wives


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Miss Sally said:


> Maybe Nikki will become Bryan's second wife.
> 
> Nikki and Brie Sister wives


That would _not_ end well.

I'd put the over under at three weeks before one of them killed the other :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



Unorthodox said:


> Are you blind?


The younger looking one with the better body. The hotter one.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

What's next? We find out Nikki Bella was a man?


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena could have any woman he wants. He did the right thing by ditching her as her glow and good looks fade into old. Remember we only see her when shes plastered in make up, we dont have to wake up to her 'natural' face and morning breath.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Fake like Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman or Britney and Justin...


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

Apparently Nikki is the one who ended things. Lol at this whole thing tbh. How much is this literally for the show?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

John Cena won

lol can u imagine how much she would have taken from him in the divorce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Remember Cena always goes over in the end. I'm sure Nikki can attest to this.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: John Cena and the Bella Twin are done*



BoFreakinDallas said:


> Now we will never get the Dream WM 60 Match of Jane Cena vs Birdie Bryan


No, but we might get BJ Bryan vs Monroe "Miz Jr." Mizanin


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

From Entertainment lawyer blind item:

233. ENTERTAINMENT LAWYER 04/16 **#13**
Lost in the salaciousness in the rest of the story, people need to be talking about the $10K a day this former A+ list athlete is spending on coke and hookers a day. John Cena


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Miss Sally said:


> Maybe Nikki will become Bryan's second wife.
> 
> Nikki and Brie Sister wives


They gotta keep Total Bella's going somehow.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Total bellshit.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Darren Criss said:


> Now let's see how popular & powerful the Bellas are, especially Nikki without John.
> 
> Total Bellas will not have even two new seasons.


Nikki Bella is 5$ net worth ( https://wealtholino.com/nikki-bella-net-worth-bio-wiki-age-height/ ), Brie 4$ ( https://wealtholino.com/brie-bella-net-worth-bio-wiki-age-height/ ) and only 6 men are more popular than Bellas http://fanpagelist.com/category/athletes/wwe/view/list/sort/followers/ on twitter.. so I'm pretty sure they are gonna be fine :eva2


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

So do we know who left who? Regardless im sure Nikki is glad to be out of that house with those retarded house rules Cena has.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Ha, did you see the sign on Raw that some guy had? It said something like "Bella Boyfriend Applicant" with an arrow pointing down to him, or something like that. I wonder what Cena would have thought if he had been there?


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> From Entertainment lawyer blind item:
> 
> 233. ENTERTAINMENT LAWYER 04/16 **#13**
> Lost in the salaciousness in the rest of the story, people need to be talking about the $10K a day this former A+ list athlete is spending on coke and hookers a day. John Cena


This site has a disclaimer at the bottom saying most of his posts are made up and from the imagination of the “author”. 

Whatever happened, Nikki’s team sure has been babbling away to People Mag. Maybe John knows he was in the wrong which is why there’s been no rebuttal and why he let her announce it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

It's a shame that this went public. Can you imagine the GOATNESS of a Bryan vs. Cena* Loser Leaves Bella Match*? :vince$


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Great now slutty bella can go suck off other male superstars. wonder how many people shes going to bang now


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

nikki looks like a MAN with huge tits btw. her face is ugly as fuck, without make up yall wouldnt even wanna see whats underneath all that pile of makeup.. my god it would be SCARY


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

"Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger,
but she ain't messin' with no Dolph Ziggler"


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> "Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger,
> but she ain't messin' with no Dolph Ziggler"


:lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Some of these posts are absolutely cringe-worthy. People love talking crap but would be the first ones to bow down if Nikki would give them the time of the day which would obviously never happen. Lots of armchair quarterbacks in this thread.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Pfft people saying nikki looks like man acting like they wouldn't tear that ass if she threw it at them. 

Cena is a fucking cunt for that. He should've let her go before he proposed to her. I feel that he made a dick move there. Whether Nikki is a golddigger or not she seems to have genuine feelings for John sure she might come off as fake but some people have certain different vibes about them and for John to get her hopes up the way he did it looks like the fake one was him.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

i wouldnt let nikki blow me. she been passed around so many times before she sucked cena off, that you dont know what kind of std's she got. she probably the type to be hella ugly in high school and now shes rich and taking full advantage of the tit job to fuck as many men as she wants cuz she couldnt do that in high school.. ive seen a lot of those around nowadays.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



MisterK said:


> i wouldnt let nikki blow me. she been passed around so many times before she sucked cena off, that you dont know what kind of std's she got. she probably the type to be hella ugly in high school and now shes rich and taking full advantage of the tit job to fuck as many men as she wants cuz she couldnt do that in high school.. ive seen a lot of those around nowadays.


Right, you wouldn't. :kobe


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I keep hearing conflicting things, one minute it's John ended it, next minute it's Nikki ended it and it's so confusing.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

So Cena's happy to keep all his promises to his fans etc but not his fiance? Not very LOYAL of you John, where's your HUSTLE and RESPECT?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



yeahbaby! said:


> So Cena's happy to keep all his promises to his fans etc but not his fiance? Not very LOYAL of you John, where's your HUSTLE and RESPECT?


Been missing since he cheated on his wife back in the day with a porn star


----------



## Michael Scofield (Sep 26, 2007)

So now Maryse can have her revenge


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



yeahbaby! said:


> So Cena's happy to keep all his promises to his fans etc but not his fiance? Not very LOYAL of you John, where's your HUSTLE and RESPECT?


The Women are not his meal ticket. the Kids are. 

The Ironic thing is Cena is painted as a role model for the kids but he is the last person you would want to be like when you grow up. Sure financially you would love to be like him but as a person, not so much.


----------



## IgnorantLobster (Aug 23, 2015)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> "Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger,
> but she ain't messin' with no Dolph Ziggler"


Man, that was great :lol:lol:lol


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Brie wants to kill Cena :lol :lmao



> Nikki Bella and John Cena are no longer a thing and fans all over the place wondered what happened. Whether it was mutual or not is not the point here, because Brie Bella is apparently pissed about it.
> 
> According to sources who spoke to People, Brie is not happy in the slightest about the ending of her sister and Cena's relationship and they went as far to say that she wants to kill Cena over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Clearly Cena's behavior should be in question, but she shares responsibility in that too.

It doesn't exactly sound like he hid the things about him that would be an issue for her. And if she (or Brie, or whoever,) are pissed that he didn't change for her, that's not his fault. 

If you're in a relationship where you're hoping the person you're with changes for you, then it's time to move on. Be with a person for who they are, not who you'd like them to change in to.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena must have learned about Mandy Rose's age and then said buh bye Nikki.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena sounds like Sheldon Cooper making Nikki sign 75 page agreement to stay at his home.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

This is over 320 posts. No wonder why the Kardashians are so popular 

:ugh


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



foc said:


> Cena sounds like Sheldon Cooper making Nikki sign 75 page agreement to stay at his home.


Can't blame Cena too much. Finding a woman who doesn't want to be with him for the money would be tough. Lots of vultures out there.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Nice to see Cena can still kick out of two...(Yes I know somebody probably made that joke. No I'm not reading the thread to find it).

Also I'd fuck Nikki Bella. Not even gonna lie about that.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

It was pretty clear that Cena only kept Nikki around for the sex. He wasn't interested in doing anything with her beyond that. 

To be fair, Nikki doesn't exactly market herself as having much value beyond her sex appeal.

Cena's probably going to go for a younger woman while he still can. He's the kind of a guy that I can see settling down and starting a family in his 50's, with a much younger woman, once he's done with all of his aspirations.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



SpikeDudley said:


> This is over 320 posts. No wonder why the Kardashians are so popular
> 
> :ugh


Bro go into your settings and change it to see more posts per page. TON LESS PAGES. I only see 16

User cp> edit options> change to 25 posts per page.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Cena's probably going to go for a younger woman while he still can.


Who on the current roster is young woman and available. Cena could do wonders for their WWE career.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: John Cena &amp; Nikki Bella are done*

I nor anyone knows exactly what happened, but put yourself in Nikki's shoes for a moment - seeing your twin sister settle down with a loving husband and kids, knowing in the back of your mind that the guy you're dating can't/won't give you any of this. I mean that's gotta eat at you inside - this is why I'm not surprised by this result at all. Not saying it's anyone's fault.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



foc said:


> Brie wants to kill Cena :lol :lmao












Rumors, rumors


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



sky_queen3 said:


> I keep hearing conflicting things, one minute it's John ended it, next minute it's Nikki ended it and it's so confusing.


It was Nikki who ended their relationship 




Michael Scofield said:


> So now Maryse can have her revenge


Maryse and Bellas are friends in real life :aj3 u guys now this storyline was fake right?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Is superman sterile?


----------



## DougalShea (Jun 17, 2016)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Cena just should go #mgtow and say fuck it


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Maybe its not that John Cena doesn't want kids... perhaps he can't have kids ie sterile.

Perhaps the extreme steroid abuse as a teenage/early 20s took affect on his fertility.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

When you think about it, if John Cena continues to act in films, and the films continue to be successful, John Cena will be earning a few million $ per film. John Cena would be packing some serious $Millions$.... so I guess Nikki Bella isn't the gold-digger that everyone makes out she is, for her to walk away from the relationship.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

the video got me feeling a little misty eye when he was explaining his love for her and how much he wants to be her husband and the father of her kids.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

They are really pushing this angle for Total Bellas. The ratings must be terrible.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Flair Shot said:


> They are really pushing this angle for Total Bellas. The ratings must be terrible.


so you think they broke up just for total bellas and they are actually married :O


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

I'm convinced now more than ever that it's a work.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Hollywood Cena got what he wanted, now he's got new fields to plow.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Both of their dignity is shot. Putting shit like this as public as it is. It's awfully sad.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Please, stop posting this stuff here. I get it's wrestling related, but cmon guys..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Now John is sounding super desperate. Their relationship makes no sense to me at all, but it's also none of my business.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

I miss when this shit didn't matter to anyone unless it was relevant to a kayfabe storyline.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Now John is sounding super desperate. Their relationship makes no sense to me at all, but it's also none of my business.


I think its all of our business otherwise he wouldnt be broadcasting it like getting hyped for a match at wrestlemania.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Wait! I thought he was growing facial hair....


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

I'm gonna be shocked if this whole break up thing was just a work. Damn, there could be people that committed suicide because of it, judging by what i've seen on Instagram.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

We seriously need a thread for all Cena/Nikki related stuff. The guy isn’t even on TV and is the talk of the wrestling world.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Ratings must be down for Total Divas. Most A-List Celebrities don't even fan this much shit out in public forums. Between Bella 1, Bella 2, and now Cena, this all has to be a work for their reality show.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

And that's the beauty of this whole thing. If this is a work, John Cena is a freaking genius! If it's legit, he's a complete and total scumbag.

- Vic


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

yeah i sure hope this is not a work. That would be terrible


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

I’m waiting for the swerve were Cena finally decides he wants kids and marries Nikki only for them to find out that she’s became barren two days before the wedding. Oh cruel irony!! 

:CENA




On a side note I find it hilarious though that the two hosts can NOT take their eyes off Cena. You’re single now John! Take those two backstage and show em how a handicap match works!


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Going by this, sounds like Nicole is the one who pulled the plug.

What happened to "Cena is banging Carmella, and that's why she's Smackdown ladies champ"?

Cena sounds kind of like a schmuck here. Never been in love before? If some girl pulled the plug on me, I wouldn't be saying I want to be her husband and father of her kids. That would be a warning shot across the bow that this girl can't be trusted. If they do get together, sounds like high risk for a divorce to me.

Unless this is all Total Bellas scripted drama, which is quite possible.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Now John is sounding super desperate. Their relationship makes no sense to me at all, but it's also none of my business.


as the poster above said, it's probably all just for total bellas. don't be surprised when you hear about them getting "back together". Just go on yahoo or something like that, there's all kinds of articles about their damned relationship as if they are the only couple on earth.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Overcomer said:


> as the poster above said, it's probably all just for total bellas. don't be surprised when you hear about them getting "back together". Just go on yahoo or something like that, there's all kinds of articles about their damned relationship as if they are the only couple on earth.


If this was a stunt and John and Nikki would stoop this low just for ratings, that's incredibly sad. I personally don't think it's a stunt. Nikki is the one who ended it and she's pretty much kept to herself and stayed relatively quiet. Focusing on her career and family. 

John is the one publicly making statements and it sounds like a load of bull. He had Nikki, and she would've done anything for him. Seriously, she sacrifices way too much for him. If he truly wanted kids, he should've let it be known a while ago. 

But that's just me. If this is a stunt, I'll be the first one to say you got me.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

If this is a work, then the aliens should invade and wipe out humanity. We deserve it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Architect-Rollins said:


> If this was a stunt and John and Nikki would stoop this low just for ratings, that's incredibly sad. I personally don't think it's a stunt. Nikki is the one who ended it and she's pretty much kept to herself and stayed relatively quiet. Focusing on her career and family.
> 
> John is the one publicly making statements and it sounds like a load of bull. He had Nikki, and she would've done anything for him. Seriously, she sacrifices way too much for him. If he truly wanted kids, he should've let it be known a while ago.
> 
> But that's just me. If this is a stunt, I'll be the first one to say you got me.


Come on they are wrestlers reality TV and wrestling are on the same low rung as far as society is concerned


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Flair Shot said:


> They are really pushing this angle for Total Bellas. The ratings must be terrible.


Still appears that nobody cares this angle lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



RapShepard said:


> Come on they are wrestlers reality TV and wrestling are on the same low rung as far as society is concerned


Not saying I wouldn't put it past them. But it's just sad if this was all just for reality show ratings. Desperation at it's finest :lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

It's all a work bro


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

_*What I got out of this video was that John Cena lied about the out of nowhere part. You were with Nikki for 6 years. So don't act like it was out of nowhere for all of those years where Nikki wanted a child and marriage with you. What did you do this whole time? Kept telling her no each time that topic was discussed. I am not buying this shit that John Cena says. *_


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

This is by far the best WWE angle of 2018.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

So it was Nikki that ended it then. I wonder why? He was going to marry her and he wanted to have kids. Two things that she really wanted.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Can we just get a merged thread for all this nonsense?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



Architect-Rollins said:


> If this was a stunt and John and Nikki would stoop this low just for ratings, that's incredibly sad. I personally don't think it's a stunt. Nikki is the one who ended it and she's pretty much kept to herself and stayed relatively quiet. Focusing on her career and family.
> 
> John is the one publicly making statements and it sounds like a load of bull. He had Nikki, and she would've done anything for him. Seriously, she sacrifices way too much for him. If he truly wanted kids, he should've let it be known a while ago.
> 
> But that's just me. If this is a stunt, I'll be the first one to say you got me.


Well I mean, I could also flat out be wrong. It's not a competition to ultimately say "see I told you so"...it's just, consider their proposal for starters, it was at the end of a WWE match at Wrestlemania lol. All i'm saying is don't be surprised if it happens b/c both are attention whores - I bet they are reveling in all this buzz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Looks like if Nikki wants kids with John, she's going to have to make a wish. :trolldog


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

WTF is this shit? So Nikki Bella who was a legit stage 5 clinger, desperate to be Mrs Cena, suddenly drops him, presumably because he doesn't want kids. Now Cena goes from being 100% adamant that he doesn't want kids, to wanting to be Mr. Mom with Nikki right as his movie career is launching? Not only do I not believe any of this horseshit, I don't even believe they were ever a real couple. This sounds like some scripted soap opera drama to advance their post-WWE careers. He gets to make movies, she got dancing with the stars, makes sense.

Still a better storyline than 300lb Nia Jax being bullied by 100lb Alexa Bliss.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> If this is a work, then the aliens should invade and wipe out humanity. We deserve it.


Mankind has done way worse shit than a possible fake break up I doubt aliens give a shit if they did humanity would've been wiped out centuries ago.


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

I was never totally convinced that the separation between John Cena and Nikki Bella was legitimate. Putting sub-par ratings for Total Divas together with the fact there there just seemed something odd about the breakup always left me with some skepticism. 

One person suggested that Cena and Bella were never real couple at all. I wouldn't go that far. They've been together way to long for it to plausibly be a work.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

Either this was all a work and John and Nikki are two disgusting people who will exploit a "breakup" for ratings or John is the biggest flip flopper in the history of the world. Nobody is THAT adamant on not wanting kids for years then just changes his mind in a few weeks about it.

If this is real and they did break up and he changes his mind, it won't end well. If they get back together and have a kid, he'll end up resenting the entire situation and be unhappy.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*

This is just sad LMAO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Hawkke said:


> Can we just get a merged thread for all this nonsense?





DeeGuy said:


> We seriously need a thread for all Cena/Nikki related stuff. The guy isn’t even on TV and is the talk of the wrestling world.


Done.

Also Nikki has kinda responded to Cena


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996097608782262273


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Still a better storyline than all the bullshit we see in the divas division.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

The only thing more embarrassing than this fake reality celeb tabloid drama is how apparently interesting it is to WF.


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Sigh man. I really don't want to believe that all this was to help ramp up ratings for the Total Divas and Bellas series, because that means these two individuals are pretty shallow. But if that was their aim, then they have definitely succeeded because this is the most talked about thing from the wrestling world of late.

Still it seems like John Cena doesn't care about his reputation at all because he is taking a battering all over social media one way or the other. I hope someone gives him some sensible advice right now because he has a budding Hollywood career and he doesn't want negative publicity heading into the release of "Bumblebee" which would then become a make or break movie for him. The more this plays out (and with the upcoming Total Bellas season), the more sympathy goes towards Nikki and more Cena's stance becomes untenable/unrelatable. But that is if he even cares about that stuff. One thing is for sure, if I were running a company, I would definitely want him as one of my top guys because he will do anything for the job.

If all this is legit, then still he would be better off talking about it to Nikki and make a final decision one way or the other. Going on talk shows and explaining stuff where it is available for judgement and dissection by the whole wide world isn't the way to mend a broken relationship. He should have watched enough reality shows and celeb relationships to know that. I sometimes really wonder if he has any support system of family and friends who can give him advice or if he is open to taking advice. If not, then this is the time to get one.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



> Also Nikki has kinda responded to Cena


All the more reason I'm convinced this is all an elaborate work. What the fuck kind of reaction was that?!!

- Vic


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Vic Capri said:


> All the more reason I'm convinced this is all an elaborate work. What the fuck kind of reaction was that?!!
> 
> - Vic


For sure...


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

any relationship you need to work that hard on to make work is bound to fail


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

holy shit do Cena and Nikki even know how to human?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

And then they split again because marriage and kids just ain't his style.
:cena5:eyeroll2


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

It's so obvious at this point it's a work.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Nikki Bella and John Cena are done*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> I'm sure Nikki is browsing Wrestlingforum looking for a neckbeard of a boyfriend as we speak.


A neckbeard with money.. At that. 

Them prada louis V Michael Kohre expensive shit nikki is into won't be paying itself.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



utvolzac said:


> WTF is this shit? So Nikki Bella who was a legit stage 5 clinger, desperate to be Mrs Cena, suddenly drops him, presumably because he doesn't want kids. Now Cena goes from being 100% adamant that he doesn't want kids, to wanting to be Mr. Mom with Nikki right as his movie career is launching? Not only do I not believe any of this horseshit, I don't even believe they were ever a real couple. This sounds like some scripted soap opera drama to advance their post-WWE careers. He gets to make movies, she got dancing with the stars, makes sense.
> 
> Still a better storyline than 300lb Nia Jax being bullied by 100lb Alexa Bliss.


Lmao Nia Jax is not 300 pounds.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

He misses them titties.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I thought it was real, now I'm convinced it's as real as Nikki's tits. :cena6


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

The suspense! The DRAMA!

...Even though I’m 70% sure this is a work. But you know what they say. ‘You never truly appreciate something or someone until it’s gone.’


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Lmao Nia Jax is not 300 pounds.


They announced her weight at 272, close enough.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Damn. I thought he was going to grow a goatee, resurrect the Chain Gang and boast about how he was a Ring Rat Fuckin' Bad Man. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40nhzsapiWo


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: John wants Nikkis Kids :O*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Lmao Nia Jax is not 300 pounds.


You feel that she's heavier?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

This story is one bad attempt at ratings.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



> On Sunday's season three premiere of Total Bellas, Nikki and fiancé John Cena are hosting a family dinner at their new house in San Diego and the group starts chatting about all the new babies in the family.
> 
> Brie Bella admits she's "nervous" to get back into the WWE ring after having daughter Birdie Joe Danielson and their sister-in-law Lauren says "life has changed so much" since she and the twins' brother JJ welcomed their first child together. Nikki appears visibly sad by the conversation and she later reveals the topic made her think about her future with John, who does not want kids.
> 
> ...


https://www.eonline.com/shows/total...red-a-bed-30-days-total-since-getting-engaged


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Vic Capri said:


> All the more reason I'm convinced this is all an elaborate work. What the fuck kind of reaction was that?!!
> 
> - Vic





candice-wrestling said:


> It's so obvious at this point it's a work.





THE MAN said:


> I thought it was real, now I'm convinced it's as real as Nikki's tits. :cena6





PrinceofPush said:


> The suspense! The DRAMA!
> 
> ...Even though I’m 70% sure this is a work. But you know what they say. ‘You never truly appreciate something or someone until it’s gone.’


I think its a work too, but what I dont understand is, why do all of this?

What's the point of doing such a public break up?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



Even Flow said:


> https://www.eonline.com/shows/total...red-a-bed-30-days-total-since-getting-engaged


Sounds like she should get a dog.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

I just saw the commercial for the new season of Total Bella's. If you still think this isn't a work, go watch it on YouTube.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



deadcool said:


> I think its a work too, but what I dont understand is, why do all of this?
> 
> What's the point of doing such a public break up?


Perhaps it's to gin up interest and ratings for the new season of Total Bellas. Wrestlers do like working the public.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



deadcool said:


> I think its a work too, but what I dont understand is, why do all of this?
> 
> What's the point of doing such a public break up?


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRATINGS, of course!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



PrinceofPush said:


> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRATINGS, of course!


It's a pretty shi*** thing to do if true.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Those saying they're shitty people for making a worked break up, you do remember how for months in advance we knew they were beating miz&maryse so cena could propose at mania, right?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*






First song that came to mind upon seeing this thread title.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



deadcool said:


> I think its a work too, but what I dont understand is, why do all of this?
> 
> What's the point of doing such a public break up?


I guess they are making it very public just to draw more attention in the hopes that people will tune into Total Bellas to see how it plays out.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Watch them get back together in the hugely disappointing.... series finale :maisie


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*



CMPrinny said:


> Those saying they're shitty people for making a worked break up, you do remember how for months in advance we knew they were beating miz&maryse so cena could propose at mania, right?


Or the fact they've faked a breakup before on Total Divas (I don't remember what season it was though).


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*

Ya'll gettin' worked on a work-shoot reality series?

Ya'll crack me up man. If the boys back in the day saw ya'll gettin' worked over this, they'd laugh their asses off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena & Nikki Bella are done; Cena says he wants Nikki back, Nikki responds*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997416834159685632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997431870236209153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997447045626580992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997462036605947905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997477112087953409


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I think its a work too, but what I dont understand is, why do all of this?
> 
> What's the point of doing such a public break up?


Ratings, to get everybody talking, and an extra season out of Total Bellas.

- Vic


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> John Cena made the trek down to San Diego to try to win Nikki Bella back, but as we reported ... it may take more than just AAdvantage Miles.
> 
> Nikki and John were spotted together in the Mission Hills neighborhood of San Diego Saturday, strolling down the street after getting their fix of java.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/19/john-cena-visits-nikki-bella-trying-win-her-back-san-diego/


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm kinda stoked because I know exactly where that picture was taken.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

guy: "hi john"

john: "hi, me and nikki are....."

guy:


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

If this is true, I find it very tacky and manipulative ; and it honestly makes them both look pathetic.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It's really like none of you have ever had a complicated relationship before. Or seen the media. Or anything.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BarrettBarrage said:


> If this is true, I find it very tacky and manipulative ; and it honestly makes them both look pathetic.


They are actors/celebrities/carnies so it's expected because this is their hustle. It's on us the consumers to give these _reality_ stars any more fame and money in their pockets. It's a game.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit none of us are there, for fun, I will note that it is extremely common for prominent people to "kayfabe" a marriage in public when, behind closed doors, the marriage is completely broken and the two are only avoiding a formal divorce for financial reasons or to avoid the verdict of the court of public opinion (In fact, many people speculate the POTUS/FLOTUS are doing that very thing right now).

Wouldn't put it past two people in the WRESTLING BUSINESS to reverse engineer. Creating an us vs them mentality (in this case, Team Bellas vs Team Cena) for interest and brand loyalty is marketing 101.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

BarrettBarrage said:


> If this is true, I find it very tacky and manipulative ; and it honestly makes them both look pathetic.


Yes, the whole thing was obviously for the show and the marriage will happen at some point. I mean it's genius. Look at how much people have talked about it and no doubt the ratings will be through the roof when they air the episode on tv.

I, however, have no respect for their manipulative tactics and putting their bullshit out to the world. I agree with you, they are a bunch of pathetic attention whores.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

So, the whole thing was to promote Total Bellas?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> They are actors/celebrities/carnies so it's expected because this is their hustle. It's on us the consumers to give these _reality_ stars any more fame and money in their pockets. It's a game.


I'm aware of that but it doesn't make it any less tacky.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kind of funny how WWE dropped kayfabe from their wrestling shows, but have it for their reality shows


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm just gonna leave this here:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

TMZ have buried it.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

They're back together.
http://www.pwmania.com/john-cena-and-nikki-bella-reportedly-back-together

What happened to Cena banging Carmella because he lives in tampa and goes the bar to have a few drinks?


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm gonna laugh my head off if after all that the ratings stay the same.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Working a break up to sell a "reality" TV show. 

Yup, that's reality TV in a nutshell. 

But hey, KAYFABE LIVES!


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

The biggest male name in WWE and arguably one of the most popular/well known women in the WWE have resorted to staging break ups for a reality show. They might as well just make Total Bellas their full time job now :tripsscust


----------



## Mr Red 88 (May 22, 2018)

The whole Nikki Cena debacle has been embarassing,media should stop giving them attention


----------



## SpitfireFilly (Jan 2, 2016)

If this split wasn't genuine, then it was truly disgusting for them to issue a public statement to make it seem all the more 'real'. They've played on their fans' emotions even though they were both popular and loved enough in the first place. If it is just for Total Bellas ratings, they will have gone so far down in the estimation of their fans. It's not like they even need any more money.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This is why I sometimes hate reality TV shows, everything is just for fucking ratings, including a relationship. Not to mention Nikki Bella, I lost some respect for in doing this to her fans that has supported her over the years would do this to them. All of them were fucking worried about her when in reality she only did this shit for Total Bella's Man talk about showing loyalty to your fans. Cena I already was not a fan anymore of so there my feelings towards him. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I read that the season premire of Total Bellas yesterday was the lowest rated episode in show history. :lmao

All of this Cena/Nikki BS for NOTHING.

:lmao

Fucking geeks. They deserve eachother. Both are trash.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> I read that the season premire of Total Bellas yesterday was the lowest rated episode in show history. :lmao
> 
> All of this Cena/Nikki BS for NOTHING.
> 
> ...



Doesn't really surprise me who wants to watch two vapid hoes do god knows what for an hour lol.


----------



## TheUnsureFan (Aug 6, 2017)

I saw somewhere they are back together lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*This is why I sometimes hate reality TV shows, everything is just for fucking ratings, including a relationship. Not to mention Nikki Bella, I lost some respect for in doing this to her fans that has supported her over the years would do this to them. All of them were fucking worried about her when in reality she only did this shit for Total Bella's Man talk about showing loyalty to your fans. Cena I already was not a fan anymore of so there my feelings towards him. *_


Seriously who cares about someone they are a fan of that much that they would be emotionally worried?

That is the problem with people these days.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't really care about this whole thing, but im sure there are people who could have killed themselves or gone into depression just because they "broke up". Judging by the stuff i saw on Instagram while this stuff was going on, there were people that were legit depressed because of this thing. I don't know they're wrong for playing with people's feelings, or if people are wrong for caring so much about worthless celebrity bullshit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, don't worry, coke is one hell of a drug, you feel like the king of the world.


----------



## Cruisergreat (Apr 5, 2018)

Reptilian said:


> I don't really care about this whole thing, but im sure there are people who could have killed themselves or gone into depression just because they "broke up". Judging by the stuff i saw on Instagram while this stuff was going on, there were people that were legit depressed because of this thing. I don't know they're wrong for playing with people's feelings, or if people are wrong for caring so much about worthless celebrity bullshit.


The latter. I find it so weird when celebrity lives impact people's lives who don't know them or a related to them. Maybe I'm self centered but others who's lives are in no way connected to mine just don't impact my psyche.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Doc said:


> Seriously who cares about someone they are a fan of that much that they would be emotionally worried?
> 
> That is the problem with people these days.


_*I care since I am a carrying freaking person. That is why I freaking care and I take marriages plus relationships serious because now in days, it's rare to even find love. So excuse me for freaking caring. *_


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It's obvious all this was a work and the stunt didn't even cause their ratings to go up. It's pathetic but their lives.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I find it hilarious that people are upset that 2 people in a business of working people worked them


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

As soon as WWE tweeted about the break up with "Will they get back together?", it was obvious the whole thing was a work. Add in John's desperate pleas on the Today Show and yeah. This proves just how shallow and desperate John and Nikki truly are. As said before, all this was for nothing since the ratings have been terrible this season.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

My head deflated a bit.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I care since I am a carrying freaking person. That is why I freaking care and I take marriages plus relationships serious because now in days, it's rare to even find love. So excuse me for freaking caring. *_


I care about relationships my friends or family members are in and wish them the best. But to get depressed or seriously upset over 2 celebs breaking up is weird.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> It's obvious all this was a work and the stunt didn't even cause their ratings to go up. It's pathetic but their lives.


_*That is what they get for that shit. That was the one of the lowest things you can ever do the to the people and kids that looks up to you. To me that is like shitting on the fans and it's disrespectful.*_


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

The ratings have bombed bad since the show started, I can't believe they went through all that and it backfired majorly. Who has the effort.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The irony in this is delicious. Cena has been swinging fans in his favor since 2015. He garnered respect and adulation for all of his outside accomplishments and the things his done in the WWE bubble. And he has pissed any good will away. And just destroyed his fan base. His going to get resounding heat from now on. No split reactions. That's done. His a bigger fake than hogan if not just as bad.

The other irony is this might help Romans reactions. Cause he doesn't use his relationship with his wife as a ratings ploy. He may not be face of the company material but he sure as hell ain't a greedy corporate sellout.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Reptilian said:


> I don't really care about this whole thing, but im sure there are people who could have killed themselves or gone into depression just because they "broke up". Judging by the stuff i saw on Instagram while this stuff was going on, there were people that were legit depressed because of this thing. I don't know they're wrong for playing with people's feelings, or if people are wrong for caring so much about worthless celebrity bullshit.


Its not much different from people watching "only way is essex" or "love island" though.....if you dont know what that is, its basically a whole program dedicated to watching thick people with plastic faces get into overly dramatic relationships whilst they struggle to string a sentence together.

My ex used to be obsessed with it. People seem to love getting worked up about "celebrities" and who they are dating. Its almost a hobby these days

wwe just tried getting in on the "reality TV" drama and it just didnt work.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Good God! I knew these people were sheer garbage by simply observing their behaviour throughout the years. I'm serious when I say I'm very good at figuring out what people are like and what's going on in their head just by looking at their facials, mannerisms and the way they talk. And it's not prejudice, either, even when I wish I'm wrong about someone being an arse, it turns out I was right in 95% of all instances.

It's a damn shame when someone you've considered a basic jerk turns out to be a complete, utter cunt. How low do your morals have to be for you to stage your breakup for the sake of ratings? It's not like they needed the money for a life-saving operation or anything. Good luck ever getting the people back on your side. It would be well deserved if this impacted their merch sales due to their fan base diminishing. That would be such a slap in their greying, wrinkling faces, it would be the perfect punishment. Fuck those two!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*NIKKI BELLA RESPONDS TO ACCUSATIONS SHE BROKE UP WITH JOHN CENA FOR RATINGS*


> “I used to be a huge fan. But, your breakup was too coincidental,” said the fan. “It seems like it was all for ratings. Very disappointed.”
> 
> Nikki responded to the fan and basically denied that she broke up with Cena to get ratings to her show.
> 
> “Sad that my break up has to be ‘good’ timing for all of you. I forgot I’m not allowed to just live my life. What blows my mind is that people like you would even think I would do this for ratings or a show, don’t you think a wedding would have done a much better job?? So unreal. Done with the hate. So happy I have a Bella Army on here that is SO loving and supportive!”


Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/06/03/nikki-bella-responds-accusations-broke-john-cena-ratings/


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

TommyWCECM said:


> The other irony is this might help Romans reactions. Cause he doesn't use his relationship with his wife as a ratings ploy. He may not be face of the company material but he sure as hell ain't a greedy corporate sellout.


Roman Reigns is the biggest corporate sellout of all-time, you can’t be serious?!

The dude is worse than Cena. 

Roman Reigns wouldn’t even have the ability to stage a breakup like John Cena! Can you imagine his today show promo? 

“Suffering succotash, I want her back”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Working said:


> Roman Reigns is the biggest corporate sellout of all-time, you can’t be serious?!
> 
> The dude is worse than Cena.
> 
> ...


His not a corporate sellout. Just cause management likes him doesn't mean he screws people backstage. His held in high regard by the boys backstage. There's no horror stories.

Why would he cut a promo on the today show? 

I hate Roman to but at least provide evidence that he plays politics like hogan or manipulates like Cena. Because applying the backstage politicker tag cause you hate someone's booking without evidence that he tells Vince to bury people doesn't work


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

I bet this is a work. Nikki will fall in with a heel and start dating them. Cena will start a rivalry with said heel and will try to get Nikki away from them. Cena will beat the heel at WM35 and reunite with Nikki


----------



## nicholascanada (Oct 28, 2015)

Empress said:


> It's obvious all this was a work and the stunt didn't even cause their ratings to go up. It's pathetic but their lives.


I cannot fathom how people do not realize this show is basically Lizard Lick Towing. It is full of made and setup stuff..and similarly to LLT, with very bad acting.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is embarrassing, I've lost a lot of respect for both of them.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

TommyWCECM said:


> Working said:
> 
> 
> > Roman Reigns is the biggest corporate sellout of all-time, you can’t be serious?!
> ...


How else do you think Roman Reigns main events Wrestlemania 4 YEARS in a row? Even Cena didn’t do that.

Just because Roman hasn’t been caught out yet, doesn’t mean he’s not worse than Cena backstage.

Name 1 feud that he’s ever lost apart from Brock which is ongoing? 

And Roman Reigns wouldn’t have the talent to cut a promo outside the ring like Cena did on Nikki (which was also fake).

The talent gap is laughable.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cena and Nikki back together?!?

Swerve of the century! 

:CENA


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Emperor said:


> This is embarrassing, I've lost a lot of respect for both of them.


_*I fully lost it with Cena and a lot of major respect for Nikki Bella for this act. *_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Working said:


> How else do you think Roman Reigns main events Wrestlemania 4 YEARS in a row? Even Cena didn’t do that.
> 
> Just because Roman hasn’t been caught out yet, doesn’t mean he’s not worse than Cena backstage.
> 
> ...


Braun strowman. And I don't throw people under the bus without reasonable doubt. His main evented 4 manias in a row because of Vince and Vince alone. Until Meltzer or any kind of reputable source provides evidence his a piece of shit backstage he deserves the benefit of the doubt.

Just because his liked by management doesn't make him a sellout. By that logic everyone who is liked by management is a sellout. Hell I get called a hard conscientious employee by my boss. I must be a sellout.

Fact is that Romans flaws are entirely from a wrestling standpoint. Cenas is as a man. Until someone comes out and says otherwise Roman is not in the same league as piece of shits like hogan, warrior or hhh or Cena


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WTF even is this thread?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Cena and Nikki back together?!?
> 
> Swerve of the century!
> 
> :CENA


So did Cena change his mind about kids ? Or is this story just as fake as Nikki's tits and a way to boost ratings ? I'm still leaning towards the second.

:CENA


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> WTF even is this thread?


Much like Cena and Nikki's relationship status it varies from week to week.

:CENA





They Call Him Y2J said:


> So did Cena change his mind about kids ? Or is this story just as fake as Nikki's tits and a way to boost ratings ? I'm still leaning towards the second.
> 
> :CENA


I've been of the opinion from the start that the whole thing's probably a work, but really, who knows :lol


----------



## Damyen (Aug 31, 2016)

What's weird is that the whole 'brakeup' got official in april, but from the show it seems they broke up before the rumble in january... but she was next to him on red carpets etc during the blockers promotion. Its bizzare


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

After watching Total Bella's this season, there is no way this wasn't a work.


----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

*When will John Cena and Nikki Bella finally patch up?*

Ever since the proposal in WM 33 I was so excited and dying for their wedding, its the most romantic thing in wrestling history since Randy Savage proposed to Miss Elizabeth in the early 90s. Have been a huge Cena fan and after his first marriage broke, I hoped he found someone who would keep him happy, and like fairy tale came the angel Nikki Bella. Now Nikki was just another diva in WWE but since her relationship with Cena her popularity sky rocated and she has been compared to the likes of Trish Stratus and Lita. But then tragedy happened to this fairy tale relationship, and there came out horrible rumors of a break up six years after te beautiful relationship, now here in 2018. I cried ever since and couln't sleep and kept hoping Cena and Nikki would patch up and have the dream wedding, bigger than the royal wedding this year. Please give me hope people and support these two love birds in their beautiful relationship, and wish them a happy wedding and an eternal relationship. I am a dude btw if you are wondering, and am "super serious" people!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Damyen said:


> What's weird is that the whole 'brakeup' got official in april, but from the show it seems they broke up before the rumble in january... but she was next to him on red carpets etc during the blockers promotion. Its bizzare


Not really. The show was filmed earlier, they had to keep the storyline quiet until it was time to get people's interest in the show up again.

This whole relationship is part of a fictional show. They weren't going to knowingly give out spoilers in January.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> WTF even is this thread?


It's a thread of smarks, showing they're still 100% marks. >


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: When will John Cena and Nikki Bella finally patch up?*

See the massive thread for your answer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: When will John Cena and Nikki Bella finally patch up?*

They never "really" broke up. It was all for TV.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Working said:


> Roman Reigns is the biggest corporate sellout of all-time, you can’t be serious?!
> 
> The dude is worse than Cena.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, gravy boat.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholascanada said:


> I cannot fathom how people do not realize this show is basically Lizard Lick Towing. It is full of made and setup stuff..and similarly to LLT, with very bad acting.



The show is obviously fake but I never thought Cena would be this desperate. 



Emperor said:


> This is embarrassing, I've lost a lot of respect for both of them.


Same here. Cena's gone from FOTC to faking break ups on a reality TV show. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Empress said:


> Oh how the mighty have fallen.


Not only the WWE

the whole world have fallen so low that you need to fake a false break up in a C level Kardashian show 

Can't wait for lil Jimmy/Jane Cena to show up in 2020...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I am wondering if sightings of UFOs has gone up since this has started going on because lets face if aliens ever needed a reason to come to earth, this is it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: When will John Cena and Nikki Bella finally patch up?*

I can't sleep until this is resolved.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: When will John Cena and Nikki Bella finally patch up?*

:mj4........


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus only on WF could a thread about Cena and Nikki turn into talk about Roman fpalm

I knew all along that the breakup was fake tbh. I just had this feeling. They’re both pathetic for agreeing to do it for a reality show and for publicity.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jesus only on WF could a thread about Cena and Nikki turn into talk about Roman <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I knew all along that the breakup was fake tbh. I just had this feeling. They’re both pathetic for agreeing to do it for a reality show and for publicity.


Actually it’s about John Cena’s promo on TV the other day, and as FOTC he’s somewhat believable doing that, just insincere

Meanwhile Roman would be an absolute disaster without a script (He’s a disaster with a script too but can’t help that)

I reckon WWE is poorer to lose Cena to reality TV / Hollywood. His ability to work the masses is pretty good, even if most see-through it ultimately a lot still think the break up was real - credit to Cena 

The sooner Roman gets a reality TV show to jump off to and become a part-timer, the better. But I doubt he can even do that in the first place, so we’re stuck with him for 15+ long years

This makes the whole Cena/Nikki thing sadder, it shows the WWE need them back

After they do a private wedding, I wouldn’t be surprised if they do the flashy public version at a PPV. At least he’ll remember his lines if they book it and you know it’ll run smoothly


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

So the story is that Cena didn't want to get married or have children, but one by one he caved and gave in to all her demands.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I care since I am a carrying freaking person. That is why I freaking care and I take marriages plus relationships serious because now in days, it's rare to even find love. So excuse me for freaking caring. *_


But why do you 'care' about somebody else's love life unless your directly involved with the people in question? 
That's very odd behaviour.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

iarwain said:


> So the story is that Cena didn't want to get married or have children, but one by one he caved and gave in to all her demands.


more like he gave in to Vince's Carny demands because he's too much of a company man to tell him go fuck off


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

With every passing episode I am more convinced that the whole thing is a work. Imagine having a real breakup whilst you are about to plan your wedding in a hotel room - with a camera man just standing there filming you whilst you are breaking up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am so fucking tired of being forced to hear about this scripted, convoluted circus.

The whole thing is as fake as Nikki's mountainous tits.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

HankHill_85 said:


> I am so fucking tired of being forced to hear about this scripted, convoluted circus.
> 
> The whole thing is as fake as Nikki's mountainous tits.


It’s almost as bad as being force fed Roman Reigns! Haha

Nikki I’m happy to be fed


----------



## KingKevinDurant (Jun 7, 2018)

This will be a sad day in this company if these 2 lovebirds can't make it work out. I am rooting for them to get over their issues,they were meant for one another


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

KingKevinDurant said:


> This will be a sad day in this company if these 2 lovebirds can't make it work out. I am rooting for them to get over their issues,they were meant for one another


... why did I read that in Byron Saxton's voice? :lol


----------

